# Replacing rows with pull-ups



## PushAndPull (Oct 9, 2010)

I love pull-ups, and although I like rows I would definitely perfer to do pull-ups instead. Would this severly unbalance my routine? If yes, is there another exercise I could do to compensate for the lack of rows?


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 9, 2010)

If you're doing deadlifting and chinups I think you're fine.

Alternatives could be power cleans or heavy rack pulls from about the knee.


----------



## MDR (Oct 9, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I love pull-ups, and although I like rows I would definitely perfer to do pull-ups instead. Would this severly unbalance my routine? If yes, is there another exercise I could do to compensate for the lack of rows?



Pull-ups are a great exercise.  Since my low back injury, I've been doing more t-bar rows.  Usually start with Pull-ups, do a few t-bars, and finish with cable rows.  Mostly like how the cable rows stretch out my lower back.  Oh, and a couple good-mornings to warm-up.  I know-sounds like a lot, but I'm able to finish in just over 1/2 hour.  I like to do some bicep isolation work after I finish training back.  In and out of the gym in an hour, tops.  So, I guess I'm saying you can do both if you like.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 9, 2010)

MDR said:


> Pull-ups are a great exercise.  Since my low back injury, I've been doing more t-bar rows.  Usually start with Pull-ups, do a few t-bars, and finish with cable rows.  Mostly like how the cable rows stretch out my lower back.  Oh, and a couple good-mornings to warm-up.  I know-sounds like a lot, but I'm able to finish in just over 1/2 hour.  I like to do some bicep isolation work after I finish training back.  In and out of the gym in an hour, tops.  *So, I guess I'm saying you can do both if you like*.



I typically do both but on different days. So I want to replace the rows with an extra day of pull-ups. I do deads and good mornings/or GHR's on a different day so I don't think my lower back will miss the rows that much.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 9, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Alternatives could be power cleans or heavy rack pulls from about the knee.



I was thinking of adding a couple of sets of cleans, because I feel my traps might need a little extra from the lack of rows.


----------



## MDR (Oct 9, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I typically do both but on different days. So I want to replace the rows with an extra day of pull-ups. I do deads and good mornings/or GHR's on a different day so I don't think my lower back will miss the rows that much.



Sounds like you are doing a lot of good work for your back.  I like to split my lower body and do squats on one day and deadlifts on another.  Usually do conventional, high bars and fronts on squat days, and a variety of pulling exercises on deadlift days.  I like to change things up every so often, but I like to start off with the main lifts first, when I'm fresh.  Always good to switch things around from time to time.  Cleans are a fantastic exercise.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 9, 2010)

MDR said:


> Sounds like you are doing a lot of good work for your back.  I like to split my lower body and do squats on one day and deadlifts on another.  Usually do conventional, high bars and fronts on squat days, and a variety of pulling exercises on deadlift days.  I like to change things up every so often, but I like to start off with the main lifts first, when I'm fresh.  Always good to switch things around from time to time.  Cleans are a fantastic exercise.



I also split my lower body routine as well, easily the best advice i've picked up from this forum  I've actually never done cleans and really wanted to work them into one of my routines. Now my next routine will have cleans and two days of pull-ups


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 9, 2010)

face pulls 4 u


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 10, 2010)

Why not just do a set of rows somewhere in your back routine? Why is this even a question?


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 10, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> Why not just do a set of rows somewhere in your back routine? Why is this even a question?



It's a question because I perfer pull-ups over rows, and I was wondering if I replaced the rows with extra pull-ups would there be any imbalance created.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 10, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> face pulls 4 u



Somewhat funny.


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 10, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> Somewhat funny.



Funny, is you thinking it's funny. This is funny as well.... Do shrugs at the top of your deads. HAHAHAHA


----------



## MDR (Oct 10, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> face pulls 4 u



The interesting thing about face pulls is the many angles you can use.  You can stand and pull the cable directly, or reach up and use an upward angle.  At first, I didn't think it looked like much of an exercise, but they work pretty well.  Even did a variation using rotation when I was rehabbing my shoulder a few years back.


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 10, 2010)

The only problem with them is that at some point you might have to get inventive. To increase the weight you may have to secure your body or have someone hold you. I'm not into the holding thing because I can't find right guy or get two pretty girls.  I have a rope in my gym bag I tie to the machine behind me. Boy, do I get some strange looks.


----------



## MDR (Oct 10, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> The only problem with them is that at some point you might have to get inventive. To increase the weight you may have to secure your body or have someone hold you. I'm not into the holding thing because I can't find right guy or get two pretty girls.  I have a rope in my gym bag I tie to the machine behind me. Boy, do I get some strange looks.



I always got a bit more stability from my knees, if the machine adjusts. Not quite as effective as doing them standing, though.  Know what you mean about someone holding you.  Never seen anyone tie themselves to the machine behind them, but it sounds pretty effective.  Must be quite a sight.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 10, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Funny, is you thinking it's funny. This is funny as well.... Do shrugs at the top of your deads. HAHAHAHA



Oh you were actually serious  My bad. I want to replace my row day with an extra pull-up day. What do you think will be lacking in my back routine by doing this? How would doing face pulls fix what's lacking?


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 10, 2010)

The current fashion is to talk about movements not body parts. Wanting to put your question in the simplest possible terms with that being said...

Your back is a line(like in math). You move weight with your hands at an angle in a line in relation to your back. 

What is lacking is the perpendicular angle. You might want something that is somewhere near that middle 90 degree angle in terms of a movement. Face  pulls are a good example, IMHO.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 10, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> The current fashion is to talk about movements not body parts. Wanting to put your question in the simplest possible terms with that being said...
> 
> Your back is a line(like in math). You move weight with your hands at an angle in a line in relation to your back.
> 
> What is lacking is the perpendicular angle. You might want something that is somewhere near that middle 90 degree angle in terms of a movement. Face pulls for example, IMHO.



Well i'm not really feeling fashionable. So I would really like to talk in terms of muscles. I'm going to be hitting two hard sessions of pull-ups per week and I don't want to add any direct back work on top of it. If I knew what muscle(s) that rows hit and pull-ups don't then I could just add an accesory exercise to compensate for that. Just for reference, I work out at home and all I have is free weights.


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 10, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 10, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Good luck



Thanks


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I love pull-ups, and although I like rows I would definitely perfer to do pull-ups instead. Would this severly unbalance my routine? If yes, is there another exercise I could do to compensate for the lack of rows?



Pull ups and Dips are the most important compound exercises ever in my opinion...if your bw is not heavy enough for you, add weights while doing them .... 

and I think you should be balancing your Horizontal Movements (DB/BB Rows..ETC) and Vertical Movements (Pull ups/Pull downs..etc)


----------



## Life (Oct 15, 2010)

Would the face pull be a majority shoulder or back movement?


----------



## assassin (Oct 15, 2010)

Back = Pull

Front Shoulders= Push

Rear Shoulders = Pull


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 15, 2010)

Life said:


> Would the face pull be a majority shoulder or back movement?



I would say they're more of an upper back lift, but there's a lot of delt and even bicep involvement.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm probably the only person on the board who considers bent-over rows superior to pullups.


----------



## rockhardly (Oct 15, 2010)

I might catch some heat for this but........

Deadlifts.  We all know (most of us anyways) that they are a lower pull.  However, they involve much of the back and other muscle groups as well.  When I think compounds, I think about how to capitalize on working every muscle involved to the maximum extent.  Well, while lowering the BB along your legs, go slow enough to hardly make a sound as the weights touch the floor.  Briefly, let go of the bar, re-grip, pull, and repeat.  Along with the extended TUT of the hams and glutes, all muscles of my back (lats, traps, midlle, lower) get hit hard and I have never been as exhausted or sore as they are by deadlifting this way.  Doing deads this way, by far, exceeds lowering the weights quickly and bouncing back up.  It is comparable to, say, the box squat or dead press.  

Anyways, this may be how everyone does it and I am just a jack-off.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Oct 15, 2010)

Since I workout at home with very limited space, I dont have any way to do rows at all. So I just substitue those with T Bar rows, bent over rows, 1 arm rows bent over rows, or deadlifts. I always start my first set with wide grip pull ups (or about shoulder width apart and palms facing away).  Then I will either do bent over rows, 1 arm bent over rows, T-Bar rows, or Deadlifts.  I change the rotation each week but I always start with pull ups and I focus on the back.  I know deadlifts focus a lot on legs but I find that if I get a wide grip with the deadlifts it works the back real well too.  

T Bar rows are very easy to make at home. Just set one end of a barbell on the floor against the wall.  Then put the weight on the other end.  Then you can use a thick rope (or tricep pull down rope) lift the weights.  Killer workout for the back and forearms.


----------



## Phineas (Oct 15, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> I might catch some heat for this but........
> 
> Deadlifts.  We all know (most of us anyways) that they are a lower pull.  However, they involve much of the back and other muscle groups as well.  When I think compounds, I think about how to capitalize on working every muscle involved to the maximum extent.  Well, while lowering the BB along your legs, go slow enough to hardly make a sound as the weights touch the floor.  Briefly, let go of the bar, re-grip, pull, and repeat.  Along with the extended TUT of the hams and glutes, all muscles of my back (lats, traps, midlle, lower) get hit hard and I have never been as exhausted or sore as they are by deadlifting this way.  Doing deads this way, by far, exceeds lowering the weights quickly and bouncing back up.  It is comparable to, say, the box squat or dead press.
> 
> Anyways, this may be how everyone does it and I am just a jack-off.



Ideally, in a deadlift you're supposed to settle the weight before lifting again. Though most people bounce (I'm guilty of this at times) you're supposed to lift the bar from a dead stop -- hence the name deadlift, as in deadweight.

And yes, deadlifts work the back muscles significantly. The entire posterior chain is worked a great deal. This is why so many people classify them as back work.

I used to be a major advocate in stressing that deadlifts are leg training and not back. While it may be true that they're a ham/glute (hip) dominant lift, really all that matters is people are doing them, and doing them properly. Anyone who's deadlifting (and squatting as well, I would presume) is seriously lightyears ahead of most fools we see in our gyms doing their P90X-inspired kickbacks while balancing one-legged on swiss balls, thinking they're on the cutting edge of a fitness revolution by blending a bunch of fancy weight lifting terminology into one dangerous, awkward, unproductive monkey spasm of an exercise.

I mean seriously people, just put away the DVDs, bend over, and pick up a barbell.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Oct 15, 2010)

^ I agree if you are doing deadlifts please do NOT bounce the weight. Lower it slowly to the floor then lift heavy on the way up. Always control it.    VERY important. 
I posted a video a while back on how NOT to do a deadlift. Well actually it was a rack pull but some idiot was just bouncing the heck out of the weights.  This is how NOT to do rack pulls or deadlifts. 
how not to  405 rack pulls video by tylercarlson89 - Photobucket


----------



## rockhardly (Oct 15, 2010)

I just want to emphasize that the weights should barely make a sound when they touch the floor.  IMO


----------



## brk_nemesis (Oct 16, 2010)

ectomorph141 said:


> ^ I agree if you are doing deadlifts please do NOT bounce the weight. Lower it slowly to the floor then lift heavy on the way up. Always control it.    VERY important.
> I posted a video a while back on how NOT to do a deadlift. Well actually it was a rack pull but some idiot was just bouncing the heck out of the weights.  This is how NOT to do rack pulls or deadlifts.
> how not to  405 rack pulls video by tylercarlson89 - Photobucket


OMG... those racks are horrendous.

Hes way too high, and hes bouncing? ha! thats pretty bad,.. good post.

Yup deads are my dominant back lift, but i also believe like others on here to work back vertically and horizontally. Pullups and lat pulls are good stuff, but i have always felt the best back pumps after BB rows standing on a bench arnold style.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2010)

Do you really need to remove rowing completely?

From the perspective of purist weightlifting and general functionality of a program, I think it is important to train the basic rowing movement. Your pulling muscles have the capability to pull from many different angles, and you should train those angles. This doesn't mean you have to train across the pulling spectrum degree by degree from vertical to horizontal, but you should get the basic movements in there. 

Are you doing any horizontal pressing? If so, this is reason enough to do horizontal pulling. Train your antagonistic angles. 

Maybe you could remove rowing for a short period so you can prioritize your pull ups, but removing rowing completely makes no sense to me.


----------



## LAM (Oct 16, 2010)

brk_nemesis said:


> OMG... those racks are horrendous.
> 
> Hes way too high, and hes bouncing? ha! thats pretty bad,.. good post.
> 
> Yup deads are my dominant back lift, but i also believe like others on here to work back vertically and horizontally. Pullups and lat pulls are good stuff, but i have always felt the best back pumps after BB rows standing on a bench arnold style.



a perfect example of a weight trainer that substitutes weight for form...people that train like this generally lack the muscles that "should" come with moving heavy training loads when the diet is sound.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Oct 16, 2010)

Phineas said:


> I'm probably the only person on the board who considers bent-over rows superior to pullups.



Not the only one.


----------



## MDR (Oct 16, 2010)

ectomorph141 said:


> ^ I agree if you are doing deadlifts please do NOT bounce the weight. Lower it slowly to the floor then lift heavy on the way up. Always control it.    VERY important.
> I posted a video a while back on how NOT to do a deadlift. Well actually it was a rack pull but some idiot was just bouncing the heck out of the weights.  This is how NOT to do rack pulls or deadlifts.
> how not to  405 rack pulls video by tylercarlson89 - Photobucket



Depends.  If you are not on a platform with bumper plates, I agree.  But any decent powerlifting gym is set up for deadlifters lowering the weight hard.  If you are pulling 700+ pounds, how you lower the weight is not at issue.  It is all about the pulling.  If someone is deadlifting with any amount of weight, you will hear it when it comes down.  The weight does need to be still and stationary when you begin the lift.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah, if you're training to be good at deadlifting, you don't care about the descent.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 16, 2010)

fufu said:


> Do you really need to remove rowing completely?
> 
> From the perspective of purist weightlifting and general functionality of a program, I think it is important to train the basic rowing movement. Your pulling muscles have the capability to pull from many different angles, and you should train those angles. This doesn't mean you have to train across the pulling spectrum degree by degree from vertical to horizontal, but you should get the basic movements in there.
> 
> ...



It was likey going to be a short term experiment, maybe 3 months. I like pull-ups more than rows, but that I still like rows and will no doubt start to miss them.


----------



## fufu (Oct 16, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> It was likey going to be a short term experiment, maybe 3 months. I like pull-ups more than rows, but that I still like rows and will no doubt start to miss them.



What were you hoping to examine through the experiment?


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 16, 2010)

assassin said:


> Pull ups and Dips are the most important compound exercises ever in my opinion...if your bw is not heavy enough for you, add weights while doing them ....



I already add weight, and I do three variations of grip (overhand, underhand, neutral) It's not that i'm not doing enough for the first session. My back is generally still a little sore on my row days. I just like pull-ups better than rows.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 16, 2010)

fufu said:


> What were you hoping to examine through the experiment?



I guess extra progression on the pull-ups and to see if I could notice any sort of imbalance. I mean if you replaced your horizontal press with a vertical you surely would notice the difference. The pulls however aren't as cut and dry as to what you would be lacking, if anything.


----------



## Silver Back (Oct 16, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> It was likey going to be a short term experiment, maybe 3 months. I like pull-ups more than rows, but that I still like rows and will no doubt start to miss them.



You like pull ups more than rows? You should probably do more rowing. 

Why not add more density to your pull ups the day you do them. Do them weighted or double up the volume. 

Don't cut rows completely. Too valuable of an exercise.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Oct 16, 2010)

LAM said:


> a perfect example of a weight trainer that substitutes weight for form...people that train like this generally lack the muscles that "should" come with moving heavy training loads when the diet is sound.


yea.... reminds me of this older black guy i knew at my old gym. Nice guy, but thought he was the king shit. Guy had some decent mass on him, but you could tell it was more than likely due to his genetics and not due to the unbelievably stupid lifts he did.

Perfect example is when i came in to do floor deads and some racks and he was on the rack.  Guy had 6 plates on each side (his version of rack deads) but the support bars were locked in around waistlevel. Guy would do a 4 inch pull, then "see-saw" out the rest of the reps. Guy looked like a whale giving birth.

In addition, he stated at other times that squats were dangerous, leg presses are better, floor deads are bad for your back, and leg extensions were mass builders. 

I just nodded  and walked away lol


----------



## LAM (Oct 17, 2010)

the mechanics of the bent over row and pull up are not even close to being the same even though they are both compound exercises.  one could argue that the pull-up is not a true closed chain exercise as the rate of progression in terms of being able to increase the load on the muscles is much more in line with isolation exercises vs compound exercises


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 17, 2010)

LAM said:


> the mechanics of the bent over row and pull up are not even close to being the same even though they are both compound exercises.  one could argue that the pull-up is not a true closed chain exercise as the rate of progression in terms of being able to increase the load on the muscles is much more in line with isolation exercises vs compound exercises



The "rate progression of being able to increase the load" on exercises like military press, snatches, and overhead squats is slow too.  That doesn't make them more in line with isolation exercises - it just makes them difficult.


----------



## LAM (Oct 17, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> The "rate progression of being able to increase the load" on exercises like military press, snatches, and overhead squats is slow too.  That doesn't make them more in line with isolation exercises - it just makes them difficult.



or less effective depending on the goals of the user.  just because an exercise is harder does not mean it's positive effects on the various systems of the body are greater.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 17, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I guess extra progression on the pull-ups and to see if I could notice any sort of imbalance. I mean if you replaced your horizontal press with a vertical you surely would notice the difference. The pulls however aren't as cut and dry as to what you would be lacking, if anything.


 
The pulls are cut and dry too I think.  I think you notice the rows more in your rear delts and upper back musculature and you'll notice pull ups in your lats obviously.

I just think that if you're doing any form of horizontal pressing, you really need to do the horizontal pulling more so than the vertical pulling.  For instance, I notice some routines that would call for a bench press movement and then a pullup movement, reason being they call the pull up a more valuable compound exercise, but I think you would eventually definitely see an imbalance in your shoulders and upper back in time.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 17, 2010)

LAM said:


> or less effective depending on the goals of the user.  just because an exercise is harder does not mean it's positive effects on the various systems of the body are greater.



No, but now you're just shifting the goalposts.

Slow progress on a lift doesn't make it closely resemble an isolation exercise.  Pullups are nothing close to an isolation exercise in terms of muscle recruitment.

Now I'm not saying pullups are more effective than rows.  I think both serve their purpose well.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 17, 2010)

Stewart14 said:


> The pulls are cut and dry too I think.  I think you notice the rows more in your rear delts and upper back musculature and you'll notice pull ups in your lats obviously.
> 
> I just think that if you're doing any form of horizontal pressing, you really need to do the horizontal pulling more so than the vertical pulling.  For instance, I notice some routines that would call for a bench press movement and then a pullup movement, reason being they call the pull up a more valuable compound exercise, but I think you would eventually definitely see an imbalance in your shoulders and upper back in time.



I was thinking the upperback/traps as well, that's why I was going to add the cleans. I would disagee about the rear delts. Thanks for the input.


----------



## unclem (Oct 17, 2010)

anybody got a idea of how to get 1 pullup out if u weigh 290 but i can row good and pulldowns alot but i used to be able to do 1-2 pullups but now at this weight i cant do one so i no muscle is ready to be built on that exercise, anything i can do to get at least 5 out.? like someone said awhile back to do negatives will that still apply? thnx not hogging the thread just one answer from someone expierenced , theres alot of guys on here that no there shit so?


----------



## rockhardly (Oct 18, 2010)

MDR said:


> Depends.  If you are not on a platform with bumper plates, I agree.  But any decent powerlifting gym is set up for deadlifters lowering the weight hard.  If you are pulling 700+ pounds, how you lower the weight is not at issue.  It is all about the pulling.  If someone is deadlifting with any amount of weight, you will hear it when it comes down.  The weight does need to be still and stationary when you begin the lift.



Agreed.  Powerlifting trainees do not care much about the descent, nor should they.


----------



## LAM (Oct 18, 2010)

rockhardly said:


> Agreed.  Powerlifting trainees do not care much about the descent, nor should they.



PL is all about moving the bar/load from Point A > B using the optimum form and bar speed.  bodybuilders need to focus on the eccentric(lowering) portion of the lift as this is what causes micro-trauma to skeletal muscle while the majority of energy expenditure during resistance training occurs on the concentric portion of the lift.


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 18, 2010)

LAM said:


> PL is all about moving the bar/load from Point A > B using the optimum form and bar speed.  bodybuilders need to focus on the eccentric(lowering) portion of the lift as this is what causes micro-trauma to skeletal muscle while the majority of energy expenditure during resistance training occurs on the concentric portion of the lift.



Doesn't the concentric part of the lift cause micro trauma as well?

I agree that bodybuilders should focus on both raising and lowering the weight.

Although powerlifters do have to pay some attention to the lowering portion of the lift.  You're not allowed to just drop the barbell from the lockout position or your lift will be disqualified.  So while a powerlifter isn't required to lower the barbell slowly, he still needs the grip strength to bring it to the ground without letting the weight leave his hands.


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 18, 2010)

unclem said:


> anybody got a idea of how to get 1 pullup out if u weigh 290 but i can row good and pulldowns alot but i used to be able to do 1-2 pullups but now at this weight i cant do one so i no muscle is ready to be built on that exercise, anything i can do to get at least 5 out.? like someone said awhile back to do negatives will that still apply? thnx not hogging the thread just one answer from someone expierenced , theres alot of guys on here that no there shit so?



Seriously, you can't do one, weigh 290 and inject massively? What % body fat?

This makes me wonder what P & P is doing for pull ups?  1 maybe 2 with no added weight. I'm like... Why do I even bother with the training forum? I don't mind trying to help but... these people that claim to know their shit burn me out.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 19, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Seriously, you can't do one, weigh 290 and inject massively? What % body fat?
> 
> This makes me wonder what P & P is doing for pull ups?  1 maybe 2 with no added weight. I'm like... Why do I even bother with the training forum? I don't mind trying to help but... these people that claim to know their shit burn me out.



I knew you couldn't resist being a dick  I usually do 6x5 (spread evenly among grips) with 60lbs added. What does your old ass do?


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 19, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I knew you couldn't resist being a dick  I usually do 6x5 (spread evenly among grips) with 60lbs added. What does your old ass do?



Ignore


----------



## completeidiot (Nov 7, 2010)

Do some rows and stop being such a puss


----------



## njc (Nov 7, 2010)

HeavyBomber said:


> Not the only one.


 
Totally different excercises working different muscles to different degrees.  Doesn't make sense to compare them.

Another reason why I too split back into horizontal and vertical pull.


----------



## LAM (Nov 7, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> Doesn't the concentric part of the lift cause micro trauma as well?



it does but just about every study shows that eccentric contractions are optimum for hypertrophy.  see Colliander and Tesch 1990; O???Hagan et al. 1995a; Higbie et al. 1996; Hortoba´ gyi et al. 1996b; Seger et al. 1998

most studies also show it is optimum for increasing strengthl.  force production is the determining factor for increasing both muscle and strength.  with the concentric contraction force output decreases with increasing contraction velocity.  the exact opposite occurs with eccentric contractions see Wickiewicz et al. 1984; Sale et al. 1987; Hortoba´ gyi and Katch 1990a; Westing et al. 1990, 1991


----------



## LAM (Nov 7, 2010)

unclem said:


> anybody got a idea of how to get 1 pullup out if u weigh 290 but i can row good and pulldowns alot but i used to be able to do 1-2 pullups but now at this weight i cant do one so i no muscle is ready to be built on that exercise, anything i can do to get at least 5 out.?



slow negatives either on an assisted pull-up machine or just regular pull up bar w/ chair. don't worry about pulling yourself up at this point that will come in time as your strength progresses in that exercise

I had the same problem years ago when I bulked up to about 260-270 and neglected keeping up with my pull-ups


----------

